# Vapefly Jester Rebuildable Dripping Pod Kit



## Timwis (10/8/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Jester Rebuildable Dripping Pod Kit from Vapefly. The Jester Rebuildable Dripping Pod Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Flora from Vapefly.

http://www.vapefly.com/vapefly-jester-pod/





Introduction

Vapefly have concentrated on manufacturing atty's and vaping accessories but then have suddenly released a MTL pen style kit and this, The Jester which is said to be the worlds first rebuildable dripping pod kit. The jester is available with or without the rebuildable pod but both versions come with a pod which utilises replaceable coils. The Jester comes in some eye catching designs, has 3 power settings (boosts voltage up to 4.8V) and has a 1000mAh battery, let's give it a look!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:


Jester Pod Rebuildable Edition

1 x Jester battery
1 x Jester cartridge
1 x Jester dripping cartridge
1 x 0.5ohm mesh coil
2 x 1.0ohm coils
2 x Firebolt cotton
1 x USB cable
4 x Screws
1 x Screwdriver
1 x User manual


Jester Pod Meshed Edition

1 x Jester battery
1 x Jester cartridge
1 x 0.5ohm mesh coil
1 x 1.2ohm coil
1 x USB cable
1 x User manual

___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Jester comes in cardboard packaging with outer cardboard sleeve and it tells you on the side of the box which colour/design is inside. I received the Skull version, the other options are Matte Black, Black, Silver, Joker, Jester and Ghost. The Skull version i received has a rubber texture coating and airman skull with wings design front and back, in a top scroll it displays " SPEED JUNKIES" and "FAST 'N LOUD" is displayed in a bottom scroll. Central front we have a large Black round fire button that allows light to pass for indications, the reverse is the already described design only. On both sides of the device we have square release buttons for releasing the pod then up top we have the protruding tinted pod, the kit which includes the rebuildable pod has the rebuildable pod pre-installed which is slightly taller than the pod which houses replaceable coils. Moving to the bottom we have the micro USB port positioned centrally. The build quality is good and the device feels nice in the hand, it's a similar form factor to the EQ but slightly narrower, deeper and with the rebuildable pod installed slightly taller.









___________________________________________________________________



The Jester Specs and Features:

Size: 33 x 18.2 x 91mm
Battery: 1000mAh built-in Battery
Juice capacity: 2ml
Voltage range: purple light - 3.3V, blue light - 3.8V, green light - 4.8V
One extra mesh coil resistance: 0.5ohm
First rebuildable dripping pod system
Optional rebuildable dripping pod and refillable mesh pod
Unique mesh pod and adjustable airflow for purer flavor
Pod release button for easy disassembly with child-lock design
3 output modes meet different needs
2ml e-liquid capacity, easy to refillable
Top-fill can effectively prevent oil leakage
Various colours with beautiful graffiti for you to choose
Colour/Design: Matte Black, Black, Silver, Skull, Joker, Jester, Ghost





___________________________________________________________________



The Pod For Replaceable Coils

Both the meshed version of the Jester which doesn't include the rebuildable pod and the Rebuildable version come with a pod which you replace the coils rather than the whole pod. I don't mind tinted pods as long as seeing your e-liquid level isn't an issue but must say both types of pods for the Jester are very borderline and i wish they were lighter. In most lighting seeing your juice level isn't an issue but at times i found myself holding the pod up to a better light sauce to double check.
Looking at the base of the pod we have a protruding base section that the coil screws in, this has a central negative contact with negative surround separated with Peek. This protruding section also has adjustable airflow with small dual slots, the control ring has grooves for grip and it adjusts with a nice tolerance.
To fit or change coils i found getting my nails into the airflow slots was the easiest then just pull down and the base section removes along with any attached coil. The coil just screws into the base section then the assembly is just press fitted into place. Both versions of the Jester comes with a 0.5ohm mesh coil pre-installed and don't get fooled by the subohm spec this has a very narrow bore and is MTL only, the meshed version of the kit also includes a vertical round wire 1.2ohm coil, the material of both coils is Kanthal.
The pod has a top-fill method, on one side of the pod we have a small square release button which when pressed allows the mouth section of the pod to swing open on a hinge. Once open we can see a silicone flat section, lifting the outer edge of the silicone section removes a bung from the fill port, the fill port is a nice size but there is no second hole to allow air to escape so if you are using larger nozzles take your time.
Once filled (the pod holds 2ml of liquid) put the bung back in place, click the mouth section secure and leave for 5 minutes then you are good to vape!










Rebuildable Dripping Pod

The Rebuildable Pod is very similar looking to the pod that accommodates coil heads but is taller to allow for the rebuildable deck on top of the tank section. The build itself and performance will be covered in later sections so in this section i will stick to describing the pod.
Looking at the bottom of the pod we can see it looks very similar to the replaceable coil pod but no adjustable airflow on this pod. Also we have no release button for the mouth section, with this pod we just pull the mouth section off a bit like you would pull the sleeve off an RDA.
Once we have the mouth section off we can see a build deck which size will surprise many, it is certainly far bigger than i was expecting, also looking inside the mouth section we can see a nicely domed chamber which fits over the deck. To one side of the deck we have a silicone tab that can be lifted up to reveal the fill port, the tank section like with the replaceable coil pod holds 2ml of e-liquid
Although you can use the Jester as a dripper in my opinion it's far more practical to use the rebuildable pod as a top coiler RTA allowing your wicks to get fed by liquid from the tank, Included in the kit is cotton and 2 pre-wound coils with the following specs:
KA1 ID 2.0mm 1.0ohm 28ga.












___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Pods

Looking inside the pod's bay we can see the 3 Gold plated, spring loaded contacts, a central positive and outer negatives. We can also see to each side the catch mechanisms that both keep the pod in place and release it when the buttons are pressed on the outside edges of the device. looking at where the air can get to the pod it also appears unless i am missing something that it's source is coming from the surrounds of the release buttons. The pods fit very securely and the release mechanisms when the buttons are pressed work flawlessly, cracking job!





___________________________________________________________________



Navigating The Device

The Jester has a physical fire button that is also used for changing power settings and turning the device on and off. To turn the device on and off is the usual 5 clicks of the fire button and both actions are confirmed by 3 flashes in the current setting colour of the 2 LED's on the fire button.
Once on we have different constant output settings, each 3 quick presses of the fire button changes to the next setting and the LED's flash twice in the new setting colour, the settings are:

Purple = 3.3V
Blue = 3.8V
Green = 4.8V

When using the 0.5ohm mesh coil the 4.8V setting isn't available and it is also recommended when using the rebuildable pod that the device is best with builds between 0.8 - 1.5ohm. When you press the fire button to vape the LED's light up in the colour of the setting you are using or you can just give the fire button a quick press to check.
Like with the Vape pen kit Vapefly released unfortunately the Jester has no battery status indication and simply flashes Red 10 times and stops working when the battery goes below 3.2V. When charging the LED's light Red then go out once fully charged, it took about 1 hour 20 minutes to charge which isn't too bad but i would much prefer it to be 1 hour only, i also don't like the micro USB port being positioned on the base of the device.
Finally as you would expect the Jester has all the usual safety protections which are indicated by various flashes of the LED's.





___________________________________________________________________



Protections

Low Voltage Protection
Short Circuit Protection
10's Cut-off Protection
Overheat Protection

___________________________________________________________________



Building The Rebuildable Pod

The rebuildable pod once the mouthpiece is removed has an exposed deck which looks just like many other small MTL RDA decks and although slightly fiddly i found the build far easier than expected, in my opinion even first time builders will cope as it's much easier than building a rebuildable coil head. We have the 2 terminals facing each other with each one consisting of low outer walls with a screw central. So the screw head clamps your lead between the wall and the screw, i find this type of system makes fitting your coil easy as once you place your lead between the wall and screw it stays in place and can't pop out while tightening down.
The screws have Philips heads and we get 2 spare sets, also included is 2 sets of 0-rings, 2 sets of silicone bungs for both pods. T-piece. plenty of cotton and 2 pre-wound coils.
Just position your leads as described with the coil positioned over the round bottom airflow outlet on the centre of the deck. Once you have tightened your leads down just use a coiling rod if needed to get your coil placement exactly where you want it then snip your leads.
If you decided to use it strictly as a dripper you can just cut your cotton ends leaving enough to fill the shallow well damning over the wick ports, personally i found it more practical to use as a top coiler RTA so i just poked my cotton ends through the wicking holes making sure it's not too compact so it suffocates the flow of liquid, i then filled the pod/tank and primed the build, job done!









___________________________________________________________________


Mini Tool Kit

http://www.vapefly.com/vapefly-mini-tool-kit/





Contents:

1 x Scissors
1 x Diagonal pliers
1 x Coil Trimming Tool
1 x Ceramic Tweezers
1 x 7 in 1 handle
1 x 2.5 mm coil rod
1 x 3.0mm coil rod
1 x 3.5 mm coil rod
1 x Flathead screwdriver
1 x Phillips screwdriver
2 x Allen Keys
1 x Coil cleaning brush
1 x Box with cotton and coils

Vapefly also sent with the Jester their new Mini Tool Kit which Comes in a nice sturdy case which in turn is placed in a velvet pouch. i did two builds on the Jester the first using one of the supplied pre-wound coils then one with a coil i wound myself using the kit. i also used the mini tool kit while i was testing the Berserker V2 MTL RDA. It's a very adequate tool kit coming with everything you need for coil building and winding your own coils. The quality of the tools is good and i must say the pliers are particularly high quality!

___________________________________________________________________



My Experience Using The Jester

If you like a restricted DL vape then the Jester is not for you as both the rebuildable pod and the pod with replaceable coil heads are strictly MTL and what a cracking MTL device it is!
I did try the pod with the 0.5ohm mesh coil which gave above average flavour for a pod type device and even with the airflow fully open the draw was only just looser than a cigarette pull, because i received the rebuildable version i didn't get the 1.2ohm coil to try.
I mainly used the Jester with the rebuildable dripping pod and strictly speaking you can just use it as a dripper although the bore on the mouthpiece is much too narrow to drip down but you can happily just keep pulling the mouthpiece off to drip. When trying it i must say it worked well and the main pod section stayed securely in place every time i pulled the mouthpiece off, my concern about using it this way is because it's plastic the mouthpiece is going to become loose quite quickly with constant removal meaning the rebuildable pod will need replacing.
After trying it dripping i settled for using it as a top coiler RTA and it gives a cracking vape. Each setting increases both vapor production and warmth but all 3 settings work well it's just down to preference. I personally preferred it on the Blue (3.8V) setting which gave a warm vape, when it comes to the draw it's pretty much the same as the replaceable coil pod when the airflow is fully open, just slightly looser than a cigarette pull but nowhere near loose enough for a restricted lung hit. Trying to rate different pod systems for flavour is not that easy but this time around the rebuildable pod is in a different league, i would be more than happy with this flavour from a MTL RDA.
The device isn't perfect though, although i found charging taking 1 hour 20 minutes acceptable i really feel 1 hour should be par. Also the biggest con is having no battery status indication whatsoever although the Jester ticked so many boxes it's not a deal breaker.





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Good build quality
Plenty of colour/design options
Portable and ergonomic
Nice rubberised finish
Adjustable airflow (replaceable coil pod)
1000mAh battery
3 constant power settings
Both replaceable coil pod and rebuildable pod included (rebuildable version)
Replaceable pod pre-installed 0.5ohm mesh coil (meshed version also included 1.2ohm coil)
Replaceable pod release hinged top-fill system
Rebuildable pod (rebuildable version only)
Easier than expected to build
Domed chamber
Use as dripper or Top coiler RTA pod
Genuine MTL device
0.5ohm mesh coil above average flavour
Rebuildable pod RDA flavour
Pods fit securely
Pod release mechanism


Cons

No battery status indication
Pods tinted (sometimes a struggle to see liquid)
Could charge quicker
USB on base of the device

I would once again like to thank Flora from Vapefly for supplying the Jester Rebuildable Dripping Pod Kit for the purpose of this review.

http://www.vapefly.com/vapefly-jester-pod/

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/19)

Great review as always.

As you say the RBA deck should be easy enough for first time builders. Looks similar to the old subtank mini RBA deck which most of us got used to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (10/8/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great review as always.
> 
> As you say the RBA deck should be easy enough for first time builders. Looks similar to the old subtank mini RBA deck which most of us got used to.


Very much like an older Kayfun type deck, i was even tempted to say it was a very easy build but then bared in mind i am use to building but i was expecting a tiny deck with microscopic screws with it being inside the top of a pod but it's comparably quite spacious and the screw heads a decent size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Styleoptix (30/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Jester Rebuildable Dripping Pod Kit from Vapefly. The Jester Rebuildable Dripping Pod Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Flora from Vapefly.
> 
> http://www.vapefly.com/vapefly-jester-pod/
> 
> ...


Would the rebuildable Jester kit be useful for testing DIY nic salt recipes for pod devices and vape pens? I am having fun making vape liquids (50:50)
but do not know how to test without wasting a brand new pod every time? If not do you have any suggestions as to how I can do this? Please bear in. mind I am a newbie so if you get too technical I will get lost . I have only ever vaped MTL pod devices at 1Ω and up. Many thanks . PS It needs to be available in South Africa - thanks


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)

Styleoptix said:


> Would the rebuildable Jester kit be useful for testing DIY nic salt recipes for pod devices and vape pens? I am having fun making vape liquids (50:50)
> but do not know how to test without wasting a brand new pod every time? If not do you have any suggestions as to how I can do this? Please bear in. mind I am a newbie so if you get too technical I will get lost . I have only ever vaped MTL pod devices at 1Ω and up. Many thanks . PS It needs to be available in South Africa - thanks


I would say so mate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Styleoptix (30/7/20)

@Timwis Many thanks - now to try and find one... Blck had but are out of stock so have requested notification. In current times restocking is not easy.


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)

Styleoptix said:


> @Timwis Many thanks - now to try and find one... Blck had but are out of stock so have requested notification. In current times restocking is not easy.


For testing nic salts use the 3.3V setting and if you feel you need a bit more power the 3.8v but don't use the 4.8v setting!


----------



## Styleoptix (30/7/20)

@Timwis Sorry I am being a nuisance now, I have found it on https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Vapefly-Jester-Pod-kit-1000mAh.html DIY Pod - 2ml Standard Edition (Matte Black) or DIY Pod - 2ml FDA Edition (Ghost) I presume it is one of these two and not the meshed pods tpd or standard edition, but I have no idea what the difference is between Standard Edition and FDA Edition. Also, will I need to buy a mini tool kit as well? It is going to be a steep learning curve - I never saw myself building coils (but then 6 months ago I didn't see myself vaping full time either). I am sure a few youtube videos will set me straight (or I can keep bugging you ). I am a pretty quick study so I am sure I can master it - would you please advise regarding the above. Thanks again - I promise to leave you in peace now (until tomorrow at least )


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)

Styleoptix said:


> @Timwis Sorry I am being a nuisance now, I have found it on https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Vapefly-Jester-Pod-kit-1000mAh.html DIY Pod - 2ml Standard Edition (Matte Black) or DIY Pod - 2ml FDA Edition (Ghost) I presume it is one of these two and not the meshed pods tpd or standard edition, but I have no idea what the difference is between Standard Edition and FDA Edition. Also, will I need to buy a mini tool kit as well? It is going to be a steep learning curve - I never saw myself building coils (but then 6 months ago I didn't see myself vaping full time either). I am sure a few youtube videos will set me straight (or I can keep bugging you ). I am a pretty quick study so I am sure I can master it - would you please advise regarding the above. Thanks again - I promise to leave you in peace now (until tomorrow at least )



Never a nuisance, yes that's correct with the DIY version you get everything you get in the standard kit plus the rebuildable pod, coils, cotton etc. Unless it updates at checkout very surprised both the standard and DIY kits are the same price normally the DIY kit is more expensive. Of course the only difference between the Standard DIY Kit and FDA DIY KIt will be the stupid warnings on the box so just go for the one you prefer the look of!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)

Styleoptix said:


> @Timwis Sorry I am being a nuisance now, I have found it on https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Vapefly-Jester-Pod-kit-1000mAh.html DIY Pod - 2ml Standard Edition (Matte Black) or DIY Pod - 2ml FDA Edition (Ghost) I presume it is one of these two and not the meshed pods tpd or standard edition, but I have no idea what the difference is between Standard Edition and FDA Edition. Also, will I need to buy a mini tool kit as well? It is going to be a steep learning curve - I never saw myself building coils (but then 6 months ago I didn't see myself vaping full time either). I am sure a few youtube videos will set me straight (or I can keep bugging you ). I am a pretty quick study so I am sure I can master it - would you please advise regarding the above. Thanks again - I promise to leave you in peace now (until tomorrow at least )


All you will need is a screwdriver, pair of snippers(to cut access leads) scissors to cut cotton. Then you will need some cotton and i would just buy some pre-built micro coils (for what you want it for 1.0ohm or higher). For pulsing coil before adding cotton if you spot any hot spots any none metallic pointy thing can be used to stroke the coil, you are looking for the coil to glow from the centre outwards. Of course if you think you might venture more into rebuildables you can get a tool kit quite cheap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (31/7/20)

Styleoptix said:


> @Timwis Sorry I am being a nuisance now, I have found it on https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Vapefly-Jester-Pod-kit-1000mAh.html DIY Pod - 2ml Standard Edition (Matte Black) or DIY Pod - 2ml FDA Edition (Ghost) I presume it is one of these two and not the meshed pods tpd or standard edition, but I have no idea what the difference is between Standard Edition and FDA Edition. Also, will I need to buy a mini tool kit as well? It is going to be a steep learning curve - I never saw myself building coils (but then 6 months ago I didn't see myself vaping full time either). I am sure a few youtube videos will set me straight (or I can keep bugging you ). I am a pretty quick study so I am sure I can master it - would you please advise regarding the above. Thanks again - I promise to leave you in peace now (until tomorrow at least )


For what you want it for you won't need a new coil for each flavour, just new cotton and if any build up of gunk on coil just re-pulse it to burn it off then add new cotton, coils last quite a long time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

